# Cruze Dusk Concept @ SEMA



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

2012 Chevrolet Cruze Dusk Concept Front Three Quarters.JPG Photo 1

click through, there's 5-6 pics
I love those wheels


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Like...especially the brembos, the wheels, the momo wheel and shift knob (appears to be anyway)


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the last pic is a corvette lol


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> the last pic is a corvette lol


Yeah i was like.. thats.. emm.. no... 

But man i dig the crap out of those wheels


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> But man i dig the crap out of those wheels


ditto- I would LOVE to have those!!!


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

those wheels I love!!! that is exactly the pattern i want or close to it (bbs rim style)


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

The wheels are really nice. They suit really well.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweet lookin ride!!! I too like the wheels, and brake set-up , but what clor is that exactly? looked Dark blue in 1 pic, black in another. I guess i don't matter, but again, sweeeeeet! - Dan


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Sweet lookin ride!!! I too like the wheels, and brake set-up , but what clor is that exactly? looked Dark blue in 1 pic, black in another. I guess i don't matter, but again, sweeeeeet! - Dan


It's a custom color, specifically for the Dusk.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol I was about to say why would anyone change the steering wheel to the old style, it looks like ass. Then I realized it was a corvette. God I can't stand those old steering wheels. I'm glad GM changed their entire line to the cruze style. 

And wow that is an awesome paint color. And the rims... Let's just say I almost spluged


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

So far all i know about those wheels is that they are galvano silver  But i think i like the blue cruze's wheels at SEMA.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweeet!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd buy that front lip for the RS style bumper in a heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm surprised no one is hating on the stretched tires lol!

I'm kinda diggin the front lip on that red Cruze.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'm surprised no one is hating on the stretched tires lol!
> 
> I'm kinda diggin the front lip on that red Cruze.


I love stretched tires. I have 215/45s on my 17x8s


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> I love stretched tires. I have 215/45s on my 17x8s


Me too but i'm stretching 275's. :th_coolio:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait is that the black granite? Looks like a blue on the first pic.


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

The rims look a lot like the MSR 095's which i think fit most cruze models:
MSR™ 095 Wheels - Silver Rims


----------



## themarknelson (Sep 16, 2013)

Does anybody know of a place where you can get the front splitter from the Dusk? Nothing out there is what I'm looking for.

http://image.motortrend.com/f/auto_shows/sema/2011/1110_sema_chevrolet_cruze/39292296/2012-Chevrolet-Cruze-Dusk-Concept-front-end.JPG.jpg


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

themarknelson said:


> Does anybody know of a place where you can get the front splitter from the Dusk? Nothing out there is what I'm looking for.
> 
> http://image.motortrend.com/f/auto_shows/sema/2011/1110_sema_chevrolet_cruze/39292296/2012-Chevrolet-Cruze-Dusk-Concept-front-end.JPG.jpg


Looking at your photo the dusk cruze appears to use an RS front bumper cover, which means that additional splitter would only fit the RS package cars. Not sure which you have but its something to consider. 

The RS package front bumper cover is easy to spot compared to the standard cruze, the lower grill has the same honey comb pattern as the upper grill and is shaped the same way as the upper grill(smiling, wider at the top). The standard cruze lower grill makes a frown(wider at the bottom), wonder what its so unhappy about?:sad:


----------



## themarknelson (Sep 16, 2013)

That's right. I want to know bc I need something that fits the RS package. There is like nothing out there.


----------



## themarknelson (Sep 16, 2013)

Any suggestions?


----------

